
Scientists made people turn off notifications for day, saw an effect years later - lnguyen
https://qz.com/1046312/scientists-made-people-turned-off-their-notifications-for-a-day-and-saw-an-effect-years-later/
======
chtfn
There was no control group to check how significant that number (13 out of 30)
was[1]. This article is very misleading (but at least mentions that the study
was not peer reviewed).

[1] [http://pielot.org/pubs/PielotRello2017-MHCI-
DoNotDisturb.pdf](http://pielot.org/pubs/PielotRello2017-MHCI-
DoNotDisturb.pdf)

------
tedmiston
I've been using do not disturb mode and airplane mode daily in the evening
until early morning. It makes for a great break from the constant barrage of
notifications.

~~~
nopassrecover
I've recently taken to turning off all sounds, including vibration. I still
get notifications, but they're reviewed on my terms.

Yes I miss a few calls, but there's rarely anything that can't be followed up
with (I put my phone on vibrate if I'm expecting an important call), and the
peace of mind it brings (and reduced flow interruption) has been fantastic.

~~~
anotheryou
Same here. Clients and my mom are annoyed and send messages like "are you
reachable now?"...

I just can't make them spell out what they want; it has to be the phone...

